# Crappin in the woods



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It is only natural. Everybody poops! Make sure that you are at least 200 feet from any water sources. It is also a good idea to dig a cat hole to hide the evidence. This is where a folding shovel or lightweight camping trowel come in handy. So, your camping, hiking or buggin out. The urge comes up on you and you have a few choices. 

1. The squat. Self explanatory. Dig a hole 6 inches deep and commence crappin. Hold your knees for support.

2. Tree grab. Dig a cat hole about a foot from the tree and hang on for support. 

3. The hanger. Use a log, boulder or some such thing to do your business. 

Always remember to crap responsibly. Don't pollute the drinking water. Also remember to pack crappin paper in your bags.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A foot from a tree big enough to lean on will usually have roots , which will prevent the shovel from digging the cat hole while you're ready to be poopin'


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Could be a problem. Not always but sometimes. I guess if it is a problem you could forgo the cat hole.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Why not? Just hope nobody decides to head for the hills while your busy.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

LMAO, hell girl you have a video for everything


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

jeff70 said:


> LMAO, hell girl you have a video for everything


I love that chick!! lol 
jeff70, I get around.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

For a long time, I tried to find a "tactical" way to drop the kids off at the pool, you know, take the Browns to the Super Bowl?

Then it came to me.... Depends!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You guys got it so easy!!! I'm still trying to figure out how not to pee on myself in the woods!!!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

GoGirl

Glad to help. With providing a link, I mean. Really.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> View attachment 9382
> 
> 
> GoGirl
> ...


Thank you!!!! I sooo need to invest in some of those!! hehe


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

When I do the tree grab and dump drop I am 32.375 inches from the base. 12 inches is way to close.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Yer so welcome Mish. I see they even come in khaki in a camo holder, and one deal includes a nice t-shirt! Because, you know, who wouldn't want to advertise to the world that they piss through a funnel? Ya know?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Yer so welcome Mish. I see they even come in khaki in a camo holder, and one deal includes a nice t-shirt! Because, you know, who wouldn't want to advertise to the world that they piss through a funnel? Ya know?


LOL That would be the best tshirt I own!!! Too funny!! People would crack up. =)


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Always remember to crap responsibly. Don't pollute the drinking water. Also remember to pack crappin paper in your bags. I've heard this before, and seen similar sentiments on outdoor shows, do animals in the forest follows the same rules? Really....compared to what animals do in the wild, should we be concerned if a human takes a dump in the woods? Fish poop in the lakes and streams all the time. jmho.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Do like the Mooslimes do and buy shoes with handles on them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A thread about poop and we're already two pages in. Sounds about right.

The OP forgot to mention the rock squat. It is one of my favorite positions for dropping a deuce in the great outdoors. I do a lot of desert camping so big rocks are easy to come by. Basically find yourself a nice rock at least 5ft tall and dig a hole at the base. Easily lean yourself back against the rock in a somewhat sitting position and let 'er rip. Very comfortable on the knees and back and keeps the clothes clear of any mess.

Mish this may be a good one to try so you stop peeing on yourself. Although I hear some people are into that type of thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

For a few bucks you can buy a cheap toilet seat that fits over a 5 gallon bucket. Put a paper bag (if you can still find a paper bag, we have many) in the bucket and you have an environmently friendly "package" that you can bury.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Slippy said:


> For a few bucks you can buy a cheap toilet seat that fits over a 5 gallon bucket. Put a paper bag (if you can still find a paper bag, we have many) in the bucket and you have an environmently friendly "package" that you can bury.


I would hate to have to pack that around when I am hunting, sounds cumbersome.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> The OP forgot to mention the rock squat. It is one of my favorite positions for dropping a deuce in the great outdoors. I do a lot of desert camping so big rocks are easy to come by. Basically find yourself a nice rock at least 5ft tall and dig a hole at the base. Easily lean yourself back against the rock in a somewhat sitting position and let 'er rip. Very comfortable on the knees and back and keeps the clothes clear of any mess.


Same here, I use a nice tree intead tho. Never had a problem.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> Same here, I use a nice tree intead tho. Never had a problem.


Same here.Being a big fella,I look for a fallen tree to sit over,if none,then I just put my back against a tree and pop a squat to take care of business.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> Same here.Being a big fella,I look for a fallen tree to sit over,if none,then I just put my back against a tree and pop a squat to take care of business.


Exactly


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Makwa said:


> I would hate to have to pack that around when I am hunting, sounds cumbersome.


If you are back country hunting, I get it. but if you are going to a tree stand in a set place, leave the bucket nearby and carry the seat. My seat weighs a few ounces. I think I bought it at Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## Makwa (Dec 19, 2014)

Slippy said:


> If you are back country hunting, I get it. but if you are going to a tree stand in a set place, leave the bucket nearby and carry the seat. My seat weighs a few ounces. I think I bought it at Bass Pro Shop.


Definitely an option, a comfortable one I might add, if you hunt in the same place all the time.

Another option is to always wear a flannel shirt in a 'tall' size with tails. Good for at least two days.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Makwa said:


> Definitely an option, a comfortable one I might add, if you hunt in the same place all the time.
> 
> Another option is to always wear a flannel shirt in a 'tall' size with tails. Good for at least two days.


Extra socks work nicely!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

With the goal of helping to spread my vast knowledge to the ignorant masses...the urge to empty my bowels hit me so I ventured outside. My "bidness" was made much easier with the inexpensive, light and versatile toilet seat that fits nicely on a 5 gallon bucket. I'll spare everybody the "results of my experiment" but below is the toilet seat. 
Thanks
Slippy
View attachment 9398


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> With the goal of helping to spread my vast knowledge to the ignorant masses...the urge to empty my bowels hit me so I ventured outside. My "bidness" was made much easier with the inexpensive, light and versatile toilet seat that fits nicely on a 5 gallon bucket. I'll spare everybody the "results of my experiment" but below is the toilet seat.
> Thanks
> Slippy
> View attachment 9398


I did try that but the water in the bucket was very cold!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I did try that but the water in the bucket was very cold!


Deep too!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> I did try that but the water in the bucket was very cold!


Cold? Cold?
You wanna know cold?
Cold is being a Florida boy in the Colorado Rockies on field maneuvers in January and the "outhouse" was a portable seat set up over a slit trench, surrounded by a tarp to break the wind. 
This is where I was introduced to the term "wind chill", I had never heard it before. As in 20 below zero, a totally new concept.


----------

